# Bricycles workshop



## the tinker (Oct 3, 2015)

Bricycles Place!!!!
I placed this in "project" bikes because Brian really has some projects going here.
His shop looks like the professor's workshop/laboratory from the movie "Back To The Future"
I had to restrain myself from not rummaging through everything.......
Lot'O stuff going on at Brian"s!!!!1
Can anyone spot the "bread box?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 3, 2015)

Ahh da cludda...


----------



## theterrym (Oct 3, 2015)

That's a lot of cool stuff!! The bread with stay nice and warm there.


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

I think you still have room for a few more.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 3, 2015)

Yikes!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow. I'm speechless. 



The bread box is mounted on the rear of that gutter sweeper.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 3, 2015)

*C'mon, now ... tinker ..... there's no breadbox in Bri's Studio !!*



........ patric


----------



## the tinker (Oct 4, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *C'mon, now ... tinker ..... there's no breadbox in Bri's Studio !!*
> 
> 
> 
> ........ patric



Gts58 spotted it!  Good eyes Gary....  I should have opened it up Patric, Brian might have had something to eat in there. I was at Brians a couple years ago and there was actually more stuff.                                                                                                                          I tried stuffing some kool grips he had into my pocket when his back was turned but his but his stinken dog spotted me and started growling.....
He says he is trying to "cut" down a bit.  Yeah right.....I get into those moods myself once in a while. Had those dangerous thoughts of commonsense a  couple weeks ago.   Thank God I got over it and bought 4 more bikes yesterday at the Biketoberfest show.
The neat thing about Bricycle's place is it's consistent. Everything is not the run of the mill ; unusual is in every corner. 
There was a comment in the "Breakroom" recently that stated folks with large amounts of posts are really just "arm chair" experts who talk a good game and really accomplish little. With the amount of posts Bricycle has and the difficult projects he has going on all the time this blows that theory away....
I love looking at everyone's projects here on the Cabe.   The amount of time most of us can spend actually working on our projects is usually limited.
Many of times I want to get into working on something I got going. Then I think,"I am all cleaned up here. In 3 hours we are going to church. Am I going to get back into my old clothes,get all greasy and then have to clean up again?'   The answer is "No".  I come up and go on the Cabe . I always have several bikes in various stages, junk all over the place.
  My work ares are seldom clean and I am happy!  Work on your "projects" every chance you get as life is short. Don't be afraid to post pictures of your successes and tell about your failures, as that is how we all learn........  and keep posting your progress folks!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey tinker!
I am so glad i introduced you to the Cabe!
You have found a good excuse to use the
computer and added a lot of life to the site
and hobby!
AND AT THE RATE YOU ARE GOING YOU WILL
PASS MY NINE YEARS OF POSTS WITHIN A YEARS TIME!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2015)

Wes, glad you finally got Dave onto the Cabe, you must have offered him an incentive...ha!
Dave, thanks for the kind words and great conversation Saturday!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Wes, glad you finally got Dave onto the Cabe, you must have offered him an incentive...ha!
> Dave, thanks for the kind words and great conversation Saturday!




Yes it was nice that you let me in to see all your treasures. I feel bad now for trying to pilfer your grips from that neat wooden parts cabinet . Your dog[what is he a Rottweiler?] scared the daylights outta me every time I touched something.... something about his eyes...Anyway yes Wes Pinchot was rather persistent that I join the new century and learn the computer. I must admit he was right!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm SO GLAD YOU DID!
BUT, REMEMBER IT IS ADDICTIVE!


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 5, 2015)

I know that tool's around somewhere, but I can't seem to find it!!


----------

